# Blue badge??



## Ruth Goode

I'm wondering if anyone got a blue badge, I feel I'm entitled to one for my 2 years old because she hypo frequently and had a fit so I should be able to park closer in case I need to treat her hypo quickly or to pull over to treat her, because she is 2 years old and usually get into bad hypo before i can see her signs.  I would be grateful for any advice. (I understand adult diabetics shouldn't drive with bad control)


----------



## margie

Here is the governments page on the blue badge scheme

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/disabledpeople/motoringandtransport/dg_4001061


----------



## Hanmillmum

Hi, do you mean disabled badge? I can see your point but have a feeling you may need to qualify for the mobility component on DLA or higher rate.


----------



## Ruth Goode

Yes it is possibly but DLA 'help with getting around' started from 5 years old now!! Carly is 2 years old at moment.


----------



## veganlass

I have the blue badge and was awarded because of my mobility problems. You have to be awarded the high rate of DLA to be able to get one.


----------



## Adrienne

Hiya

You don't need Higher rate mobility to get a disabled badge.   However if you do happen to receive higher rate mobility (not care conponent, the mobility conponent) then you automatically receive a blue badge.

You can apply for a blue badge there are some children with them.   The Blue badge is not a national thing, they are awarded locally so it all depends how your local authority interpret the criteria for the blue badge.   If you look at the form there is one criteria you can try and claim under.   You have to tick all sorts of boxes ie any amputations, etc etc but there is one which is something like special circumstances (can't remember what it is called but along those lines).   You will need to argue your case about whether your child can move far when hypo and for how long etc etc.

You may be lucky but you won't get one for things being too heavy to carry etc.

Good luck


----------



## Copepod

Even with a Blue Badge, you can't park anywhere - parking near zebra crossings, bends, junctions etc is dangerous for other road users, no matter who is in the car. Information about applying for an using a Blue Badge here: http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/disabledpeople/motoringandtransport/dg_4001061

As others have explained, Blue Badges are issued by local councils. High Rate Mobility is a sure way of getting a Blue Badge, but councils will look at other factors on their merits, although issuing guidelines vary between places. 

It is possible to get High Rate Mobility for a child, aged 3 or over, with difficulty getting around. To get Low Rate Mobility, for guidance / supervision, a child needs to be 5 years old. Crudely because no children, regardless of disability or none, aged under 3 can walk very far, and no child under 5 has any road sense. Low Rate Mobility doesn't qualify for a Blue Badge. 

An alternative way of approaching the problem of Ruth's 2 year old's hypos in the car would be to test before setting off, rather than have to find places to stop, in the same way as a driver would, although I appreciate that a child won't like extra finger pricks.


----------



## Ellie Jones

You may be lucky

But to be honest your daughter hypo's doesn't warrant the need of you to have a Blue Badge, you won't get prosecuted or fined if you've pulled over to treat a hypo it's medical..

I've never been be prosecuted and I've caused some spectacular traffic mayhem and when I say spectacular I'm talking about bring the whole down at rush hour completely to a stand still Grid lock for a hour  The police actually found it quite funny no major car accident just one very stupidly behaving 6ft male coming out of a hypo..

If Les starts to go into a hypo (he's losing his awarness now) I have no option but to stop as his behaviour which is either rather stupid or can be aggressive put me as a drivier in a very dangerous pardicment indeed, and his pretty scarey...

But this doesn't really justify our need for a blue badge, even though I once it's sorted I've got to ensure that Les will behave in a consistant safe manner before I can drive off..

And on one occasion when it's was me who had the hypo, and parked on double yellow lines, the copper that stopped to find out why I was there was very pleasent indeed there again my BG was only 3.8mmol/l!


----------



## Ruth Goode

I'm sorry if I offend any of you, I wouldn't think of it if I lives in a countryside or a little town but it's a city here and I have other children so we go in and out of car often every day, sometimes up to 10 times a day so I won't test Carly every time before we set off, just the usual routine.
It's not just her hypo I'm worried about, I'm profoundly deaf and BSL user so I will have difficulties explaining to people or the police why I pulled over.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Ruth Goode said:


> I'm sorry if I offend any of you, I wouldn't think of it if I lives in a countryside or a little town but it's a city here and I have other children so we go in and out of car often every day, sometimes up to 10 times a day so I won't test Carly every time before we set off, just the usual routine.
> It's not just her hypo I'm worried about, I'm profoundly deaf and BSL user so I will have difficulties explaining to people or the police why I pulled over.



Hi Ruth,
There is no reason what so ever that your enquiry could or should cause any offence.
Personally with all the problems you and your daughter have there is no reason not to apply. The powers that be can give one of 2 answers yes or no.
If you don't ask you don't get. 
Best wishes
Sue


----------



## grahams mum

hi graham has the blue badge we have to reapply this year for the DLA so i hope to stay with the same rate and blue badge


----------



## Copepod

Ruth - most profoundly deaf drivers have a few pre-written cards in their car to show to people to explain various situations eg "my child has type 1 diabetes and now has dangerously low blood sugar, so I had to stop and treat her". That might help whether or not you get a Blue Badge. 
But, you still have to stop somewhere safe for yourself and other road users. 
No harm in applying - as Sue says there are 2 possible answers.


----------



## Ruth Goode

Thank you Graham's mum, I will apply for it and see what they say.  Like everyone say they can only say no or yes.


----------



## Copepod

Rules for Blue Badges are under review - I'm pretty sure that soon, parents will be able to apply for a BB for a child with mobility problems or heavy kit if they are 2 years or above, a reduction on the current minimum age of 3 years. So, If Ruth doesn't get one for herself, she could apply in her child's name once they turn 3 years. 

This is separate to the issue of DLA mobility, although High Rate Mobility, which can be awarde to children aged 3 years and above is an automatic route to getting a Blue Badge. Low Rate Mobility is more usual for children with diabetes and no other problems, but can only be awarded to children aged 5 years and above, and does not automatically lead to a Blue Badge.


----------

